# Patio Umbrella Cover



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Has anyone here ever sewn a new cover for their patio/market umbrella? My umbrella has good "bones" but the fabric is sun faded and beginning to fray. So, while Joannes had outdoor fabric at 40% off, I bought enough to make a new cover! Only thing I have worries about is, I have thin metal ribs on mine, not the wood ribs, so am looking for hints!

Mon


----------



## bollywilly5 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello, this was a really long time ago, I can only hope for an answer. Did you manage to do it with the thin metal ribs?


----------



## SammyFLS (Jan 25, 2021)

Fabric Sunbrella is the most popular material for outdoor patio umbrellas because it's durable, as well as stain- and weather-resistant. Other commonly used material includes canvas, acrylic, polyester, and olefin. I bought the umbrella that I use from an online shop. I can say that this material is very great. It reflects the sun's rays and also keeps the cold under them. Also on that site, I bought all my outdoor furniture. I like that there is a big variety of outdoor furniture and it is very qualitative. I use it for one year and it looks new.
*____*
https://www.gardenfurniture.co.uk


----------



## honey20miss (Feb 24, 2021)

Any parts that protrude from the umbrella can be fixed. Then you need to take measurements so that the cover is not worn downwards, but vice versa. Then you can create a pattern and sew a thick textile cover. I would recommend a cover made of stretch cotton jersey. It can be washed more than once, and the fabric does not lose its shape. Any parts that protrude from the umbrella can be fixed. Then you need to take measurements so that the cover is not worn downwards, but vice versa. I took as an example my Patio Sectionals Canada, which also had an umbrella. And different materials were used there. There was no cover, but I made it myself for my furniture. I really liked how everything looks. You can even change the fabric, since my cover turned out to be double-sided.


----------

